# My new workshop transformation and Dust Collection Endeavor complete.



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I had actually put this in a blog but thought it'd be useful in the forum section as well.

I first want to thank and credit all the members here on LumberJocks for your great postings, ideas and suggestions that led me to my success.

Here is a list of items I used in this project.
HF 2HP dust collector, I picked it up for $149.00.
4" S/D pipe, 1- long 90° elbow, several 45s and wyes.
various fittings purchased from woodcrafter. 
3' x 1 1/2" flex tubing purchased at HD.
No glue was used only duct tape for a nice tight fit keeping everything snug, this will allow me to make changes if need be.

I'll start with the new addition to the shop which houses the DC and air compressor. In the beginning stages I was planing on just putting the DC outside under a lean-to but was informed by other members here that since my shop was AC'ed it would dump all of my cool air outside and that I would be better off putting it in an insulted shed which I did.









This photo shows the shed complete, I have other photos of the full shed build in another area here on lumberjocks for those that which to view them here is the link.

During my DC research I found myself a bit overwhelmed with all that was involved with a central system, static electricity, duct size, cyclones, separators, custom made blast gates, the list goes on, I've also read the articles from researches such as Rick Christopherson on static electricity causing dust fires, the hazards from breathing saw dust.

I didn't go into depth research about duct size only that larger pipe was best, 6" being idea, OK now after visiting my local plumbing supplier and seeing how big that 6" was, I just couldn't fathom this stuff engulfing my somewhat small shop 12'x16' just wasn't going to happen, I was later enlightened by our local woodcrafter store and seeing their training room 4" would be just fine as that's what they had running.

Now I needed to find out where and how I was going to run everything, this task took a lot of head scratching, several trips to the local Home Depot and a few trips to our local woodcrafter store. I started off with mounting the DC to the plywood floor inside the shed and staggering the bag unit as close to it as possible, no need to use the base I just set it aside. 








Here shows the motor mounted to the floor and the pipe connections, one goes almost straight through at the bottom of the wall and the other I have 45ed up going in at the top of the wall, the window will be filtered and also used to port the cool filtered air back into the shop. 








This photo shows the vertical pipe








Here shows the pipe coming straight off the splitter through the bottom of the wall.








Showing the bag system just inside the door hiding the motor unit which is tucked away in the corner. 








a shot of the air compressor on the other side and the outlets which are switched inside the shop on the other side of the wall, I installed a 20amp receptacle, 12/2 wire through out the shop along with 20amp breakers also have all outlets protected with GFCI.








In this photo the pipe coming through the bottom of the wall and a wye feeding the miter saw collector box, this is the only place where I used a long 90 at. 








Coming around the corner, floor sweep with my only custom made gate and what looks like a bird house is actually a dovetail jig  








And ends here connecting to the table saw hopper.









The top section coming through the wall wying down to cover the top of the table saw, I added a 2×2 for bracing from the ceiling.








Another view over the table saw, I installed a bracing system from my wood rack so to tie the flex hose to, the hose will also act as a collector from my work table, side note I plan on building a new work table as well later on to act as an out feed.









ending run at the jointer and drill press.









A close up collection at the drill press, I used 1 1/2" flex tubing purchased at HD.









Last but not Least, ending at the Planer and router.









I made a custom collection box for the jointer and added a 4" port on the bottom, works great.

















Other views.









In this picture, miter saw collection box, I am using degoose's idea only instead of building the baffle box off of the back I added it on the bottom.









Another view








Showing the 1/2" gap cut.










































Switched DC and Air Compressor.

Thanks for viewing and if you have any questions about your DC or any other please feel free to ask.

Randy AKA Blackie


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a gool install. Is the HF DC gonna handle the distance? Is there going to be too much positive pressure in the "wart" to keep the DC from breathing?
Bill


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like a nice job. I used the aluminum duct tape instead of the cloth on my system. The cloth stuff peels away sooner or later.

When I had that same Delta jointer, I used an HVAC floor fitting to transition from the rectangular dust chute on the jointer to a 4" hose. The fitting stayed on the jointer for 4-5 years and I never had a clog.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks

Bill, I think you threw a curve at me, as far distance goes it seems to be doing quite well, lots of suction, my longest run is roughly 27'. Though the HF unit claims to be a 2HP system, I was told by the personal at my local, wood craft store that it has to be a 220 volt in order to deliver a true 2 HP so could HF be falsely advertising? Not sure what you mean on the pressure and wart though please enlighten me.

Thanks for the info Sawkerf, you mention "had" what did you upgrade to? As for as the duct tape goes so far it's proven to be pretty tough I tried removing it, it's sticking pretty good, maybe you are correct in the peeling later on if that happens I'll change the tape. I'm not upgrading anything right now not until I complete my tool set, still lacking a band saw which is next to come.

Randy


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't replace the joiner. I found that I really didn't use it very much and that running boards thru the planer with the edges up gave me butter smooth edges as well as consistent dimensions between boards.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

You know I sometimes find myself using my table saw to plan the edges too, running boards edge up through the planer, I wasn't sure if I could do that or how safe that would be.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

On the distance issue. I had to double check Blackies shop page. I knew I had seen it before…. His shop is 12×16, my shop is 18×20 (garage) with the DC in the far corner, and I collect fine from the furthest port. (at the lathe). Admittedly as fine as can be expected at the lathe. Chips shoot off of that thing faster than a hurricane can blow them away…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, I LOVE the SCMS hood… Real slick…


----------



## DanRoth911 (Dec 23, 2011)

Blackie, I am in the beginning stages of re-setting up my shop and putting in a new dust collection system. I have one question - have you had any problem with static electricity or have you grounded the ductwork?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Dan, I've not had any problems with static electricity or getting shocked but everything I touch is plastic gates and or the hoses with the wire lining 4" hose and I never had to touch the DC since it's stationed in a seperate room outside the shop.

Now let me say this, what I am using to hold the pipe sung to the celing and walls is stainless wire cradling the pipe wraped around screws heads which are screwed into the wall and ceiling studs, about every 5' apart, whether that is a contributing factor I'm not sure but it certainly doesn't hurt. 

Before I installed the DC using the shop vac I'd get a shock every now and then when I crabbed the hose from it.


----------

